# Are you going to buy a new car with Cash For Clunkers 2.0?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The only way I would do it is if you're allowed to use it for a used car.
The depreciation on a new car is so great that even if the government gives you $5,000 or $6,000 to trade in your old clunker with 300, 400 or 500k miles for a new Corolla Hybrid, it's still not worth it.
Now if they give me $5k or $6k to trade in an old clunker for a used Prius Prime that costs $12,000 to $15,000, then I'd pull the trigger immediately.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Used car prices are dropping right now, but auction volume is also slowing down, so, dealers aren't wholesaling either.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> The only way I would do it is if you're allowed to use it for a used car.
> The depreciation on a new car is so great that even if the government gives you $5,000 or $6,000 to trade in your old clunker with 300, 400 or 500k miles for a new Corolla Hybrid, it's still not worth it.
> Now if they give me $5k or $6k to trade in an old clunker for a used Prius Prime that costs $12,000 to $15,000, then I'd pull the trigger immediately.


Good move because after the economy has been completely destroyed there will be 10 million more drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> The only way I would do it is if you're allowed to use it for a used car.
> The depreciation on a new car is so great that even if the government gives you $5,000 or $6,000 to trade in your old clunker with 300, 400 or 500k miles for a new Corolla Hybrid, it's still not worth it.
> Now if they give me $5k or $6k to trade in an old clunker for a used Prius Prime that costs $12,000 to $15,000, then I'd pull the trigger immediately.


What about the 


Sal29 said:


> The only way I would do it is if you're allowed to use it for a used car.
> The depreciation on a new car is so great that even if the government gives you $5,000 or $6,000 to trade in your old clunker with 300, 400 or 500k miles for a new Corolla Hybrid, it's still not worth it.
> Now if they give me $5k or $6k to trade in an old clunker for a used Prius Prime that costs $12,000 to $15,000, then I'd pull the trigger immediately.





Sal29 said:


> The only way I would do it is if you're allowed to use it for a used car.
> The depreciation on a new car is so great that even if the government gives you $5,000 or $6,000 to trade in your old clunker with 300, 400 or 500k miles for a new Corolla Hybrid, it's still not worth it.
> Now if they give me $5k or $6k to trade in an old clunker for a used Prius Prime that costs $12,000 to $15,000, then I'd pull the trigger immediately.


Problem is that people have bigger car notes today&#128521;than clunker days.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

mbd said:


> What about the
> 
> Problem is that people have bigger car notes today&#128521;than clunker days.


They'll have to give you a lot more than $4,500 they have you in Cash For Clunkers 1 to compensate for today's far more expensive cars.
I think Cash For Clunkers 2 is almost inevitable. The only difference is that Trump will not care about gas milage like Obama did.
Trump may even give way more cash for Guzzlers than Hybrids and other Fuel Efficient Cars.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So many damn fine cars were destroyed during the damn program that it makes me cringe still today.  In case there's another one coming at some point, I sure as hell hope the dealers would be able to dispose of them in other means than destroying them.

If CARS 2.0 would come about, I'm pretty sure it would have nothing to do with the previous one. It was done by Obama, after all! Ain't gonna Trump take any cues from what he did. :roflmao:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> So many damn fine cars were destroyed during the damn program that it makes me cringe still today.  In case there's another one coming at some point, I sure as hell hope the dealers would be able to dispose of them in other means than destroying them.
> 
> If CARS 2.0 would come about, I'm pretty sure it would have nothing to do with the previous one. It was done by Obama, after all! Ain't gonna Trump take any cues from what he did. :roflmao:


We got a very decent Jeep Wrangler with hardtop and metal doors. :frown:

The D.A.sses at the counter didn't know to set it aside and it had to be crushed. The only way to save a vehicle was to buy it ourselves before a buy C4C check was issued.

We were able to buy some but many, many good cars went straight in to the crusher. IIRC we couldn't even take parts off those cars except for batteries. Everything else had to be crushed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> They'll have to give you a lot more than $4,500 they have you in Cash For Clunkers 1 to compensate for today's far more expensive cars.
> I think Cash For Clunkers 2 is almost inevitable. The only difference is that Trump will not care about gas milage like Obama did.
> Trump may even give way more cash for Guzzlers than Hybrids and other Fuel Efficient Cars.


Remote working, Zoom, Msft O, other companies + Uber and Lyft .
Car sales will be sluggish in the near future.
Facebook postponed all its big gatherings until 2022. You will see other companies follow FB.
Hertz just got rid of 10,000 employees. Hertz can sell some it's cars at a good price.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Zero chance for me willingly to take on a car debt. ZERO.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

When does this C4C start? And which states?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> When does this C4C start? And which states?


It's still a proposal. Probly won't be seriously talked about for a couple more months.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> So many damn fine cars were destroyed during the damn program that it makes me cringe still today.  In case there's another one coming at some point, I sure as hell hope the dealers would be able to dispose of them in other means than destroying them.


Yeah, all it did was take out the supply of great, cheaper cars and push used car prices up. So many great cars destroyed way before their useful lives were over.

And from an ecological point of view it is way better to keep a car running for 5 more years than to manufacture a brand new vehicle. These were simply economic stimulus programs wrapped up in a disguise of concern for the environment, which they had nothing to do with at all.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, all it did was take out the supply of great, cheaper cars and push used car prices up. So many great cars destroyed way before their useful lives were over.
> 
> And from an ecological point of view it is way better to keep a car running for 5 more years than to manufacture a brand new vehicle. These were simply economic stimulus programs wrapped up in a disguise of concern for the environment, which they had nothing to do with at all.


It would have been better to just donate or sell those clunkers to poor 3rd world countries.
Unfortunately the auto industry would never have allowed it because it could harm 0.001% of their total sales because of less new cars being bought in those 3rd world countries as a result.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Most americans: No job, no savings, and credit score going to s#@!. Yeah they are going to buy a new car.


----------

